# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  إنهن أسيرات لا يكرمهن إلا كريم ولا يهينهن إلا لئيم :

## آل عامر

إنهن أسيرات لا يكرمهن إلا كريم ولا يهينهن إلا لئيم : 

كنت مع أحد زملائي في العمل نتجاذب أطراف الحديث 

ومن ذلك أني تطرقت إلى خلق جميل تحلى به أحد الزملاء كان كريماً لطيفاً مع زملائه تصاحبه الابتسامة أين ما حل ، لا يعرف من الغضب إلا اسمه ، فقلت: هنيئاً لأهله به  ، إن كان هذا تعامله مع زملائه فكيف بأهل بيته . 

ولكن كانت الصاعقة والحقيقة المرة التي أطلعني عليها الزميل الآخر : إنه غير ذلك مع أهله وللأسف .

 سبحان الله ، البعض منا يتعامل مع سائر الناس بأدب ورقة ، وأريحيه . 
فتراه في عمله أو مع أصدقائه بشوشاً  ، حسن الخلق  ، ينتقي من الكلام أطايبه، ومن الحديث أعذبه . 
فإذا ما كان مع زوجته تبدلت حاله ، وذهبت وداعته ، وتولت سماحته ، وحلت غلظته ، وبذاءته ، وفظاظته ،  فانقلب أسداً هصوراً على زوجته الضعيفة المسكينة . 
فتراه يسيء الأدب مع زوجته ، ويحملها مسؤولية كل شيء ، ويغلظ في عتابها عند أدنى خطأ ، ويهدد بالطلاق عند كل صغيرة وكبيرة . 
ولا ريب أن هذا الصنيع دليل على ضعف النفس ، وحقارة الشأن ، وضعف الإيمان . 
ولما كانت المرأة ضعيفةً ، فإن الرجل يمتحن بها ، لأن من كان التجبر والتكبر من خلقه ، فسيظهر ذلك في تسلطه ، وشر التسلط ما كان على من يقدر .
 ولو كانوا في خلقهم أقوياء ما قست قلوبهم على أهل الرحمة ، فمن ملك نفسه عند هؤلاء ظهرت خيريته . 
فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم {خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي } (1)
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم { أكمل المؤمنين إيماناً أحسنهم خلقاً وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم  } . (2)

قال السندي في حاشيته على سنن ابن ماجة: قَوْله ( خَيْركُمْ )
((أَيْ مِنْ خَيْرِكُمْ لِأَهْلِهِ فَمُرَاده أَنَّ حَسَن الْعِشْرَة مَعَ الْأَهْل مِنْ جُمْلَة الْأَشْيَاء الْمَطْلُوبَة فِي الدِّين فَالْمُتَّصِف بِهِ مِنْ جُمْلَة الْخِيَار مِنْ هَذِهِ الْجِهَة وَيَحْتَمِل أَنَّ الْمُتَّصِف بِهِ يُوَفَّق لِسَائِرِ الصَّالِحَات حَتَّى يَصِير خَيْرًا عَلَى الْإِطْلَاق)).اهـ

وقال الإمام الشوكاني في ( نيل الأوطار ): (( في ذلك تنبيه على أعلى الناس رتبةً في الخير وأحقهم بالاتصاف به ، هو من كان خير الناس لأهله ، فإن الأهل هم الأحقاءُ بالبشر وحُسن الخُلُق والإحسان وجلب النفع ودفع الضر ، فإذا كان الرجل كذلك فهو خير الناس ، وإن كان على العكس من ذلك فهو في الجانب الآخر من الشر، وكثيراً ما يقع الناس في هذه الورطة ، فترى الرجل إذا لقي أهله كان أسوأ الناس أخلاقاً وأشحهُم نفساً وأقلهم خيراً ، وإذا لقي غير الأهل من الأجانب لانت عريكته وانبسطت أخلاقه وجادت نفسه وكثر خيره  ، ولا شك أن من كان كذلك فهو محروم التوفيق زائغ عن سواء الطريق ، نسأل الله السلامة) )اهـ.

 وصدق رحمه الله وما أجملها من نصيحة غالية لكل زوج . 

فحقيقة المرء تعرف في بيته أكثر من خارجه ، والسر في هذا أن الإنسان قد يصطنع خارج بيته خلقاً حسناً ويتصبر عليه ، لأن تواجده مع الناس خارج بيته قصير المدى ، فيستطيع أن يجاملهم بخلق مصطنع . 
فالأخلاق الحقيقية للمرء يفتش عنها في البيوت هناك يكتشف لينه من فظاظته ، وكرمه من بخله ، وأناته من عجلته . 
جعلني الله وإياكم أهلا لهذه الخيرية وتبعاً لسيد البشرية صلى الله عليه وسلم .


              كتبه
      محمد  آل عامر

----------------
 (1)  رواه الترميذي (3895) ، ورواه ابن ماجه ( 1977) عن ابن عباس ، وصححه الألباني  ( السلسلة الصحيحة ) (285).

(2) أخرجه أحمد 2/250- 472 والترمذي (1162) وابن حبان 9/483 رقم (4176) والبغوي في شرح السنة 9/180 رقم (2341) كلهم عن أبي هريرة وقال الترمذي : حسن صحيح ، وصححه أحمد شاكر في شرحه للمسند 19/128 رقم (10110) وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة (284)

----------


## ظــاعنة

ألا ليتهم يعلمون !
أضف إلى ذلك أن المرأة سهلة لينة ، ترضيها الكلمة الجميلة ، وتسعدها النظرة الحانية ، ومع ذلك فإن بعض الرجال يستنكف حتى عن قول الكلمة الجميلة ، رغم أنها تضحى وتبذل ، ويسعدها أن تفعل ذلك ..
يتمتع كثير من الرجال بديكتاتورية تحسدها عليه السياسات العربية !
أعرف نساء كثر يصطلين بنيران أزواج حولوا السكن والرحمة إلى تشتيت وعذاب ..
لا أدرى إلى متى يظل الرجل يعامل المرأة بفوقية واستعلاء ؟
على أنى لا أبخس حق كثير من الرجال الذين أكرموا المرأة وأعطوها حقها ، لكنى آمل أن تسود ثقافة الاحترام المتبادل بين الجنسين ، و "ما أكرمهن إلا كريم ولا أهانهن إلا لئيم " ..

أحسن الله إليك أخى الكريم ..

----------


## آل عامر

وإليك أختي المصونة

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

أحسنت أخي آل عامر وبارك الله فيك وفي بقية المشاركات جزاهن الله خيرا.

قد تفطن بعض الرجال لهذا الأمر، فسألوا عائشة رضي الله عنها عن خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيته. فكانت الإجابة الشافية الوافية: " كان قرآنا يمشي" ما أجمل هذا الكلام وما أروعه!

والمرأة المبتلية بالرجل الطالح تملك حلا لتوقيف توريث خصلة السوء للأبناء، ألا وهو تعليمهم الحنان والرأفة ومدح الرؤوف الرحيم، فلتعلمهم الرفق بالحيوان، ومن كان رفيقا بالحيوان فمن باب أولى أن يكون رفيقا بالإنسان .. إلخ.

----------


## الحمادي

سددك المولى يا شيخ محمد




> قد تفطن بعض الرجال لهذا الأمر، فسألوا عائشة رضي الله عنها عن خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيته. فكانت الإجابة الشافية الوافية: " كان قرآن يمشي" ما أجمل هذا الكلام وما أروعه!



بارك الله فيك أخي أبا هارون
لم يرو الحديث بهذا اللفظ
بل قالت رضي الله عنها: (كان خلقه القرآن)

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

*
الاساءت تتفاقم عندما تصدر من طالب علم ..

كان لا يترك الدروس 
ذو همة عالية ...

تجده يحضر درس العصر في مسجد وبعد المغرب في مسجد آخر

صحيح البخاري تحت الابط محمول 

ماشاء الله الثوب قريب الى انصاف الساقين 

والوجه جملته اللحية الكثة 

طلب العلم اكثر من 7 سنين 

طبعا هو موظف صباحا .. واحيانا  ,, يخرج من العمل ليحضر حلقة العلم 

هذا ما عهدناه 

ولكنه في البيت جلاد شرس لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم ولا يردعه شي 

يجلد الزوجة جلد العبيد 

وكنا لا نصدق ما يقال عنه !!

ولكن بعد ان طفح الكيل وارادت زوجته ان تنتحر كذا مرة 

وبعد ان قام بضربها ضرب مبرح ..

هربت وفتحت بلاغ في الشرطة .. الى ان وصلت القضية للمحكمة 

وبعد ان عاين القاضي التقرير الطبي 

حكم عليه بالسجن مع وقف التنفيذ ( مع الاسف لم يسجن )

القاضي بنفسه لم يكن يصدق !!

هل هذا الشخص المستقيم يكون وحشا في البيت 

ومازال الجلاد يجلد الزوجه الاخرى بعد ان تم خله من الاولى 

عادت حليمة الى عادتها القديمة 

والى الله المشتكى 


لذا تقدم الخلق على الدين في الحديث ( إذا أتاكم من ترضون خلقه ودينه فزوجوه إن لا تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد عريض)


*

----------


## آل عامر

جزى الله الجميع كل خير على مرورهم وإثرائهم للموضوع

----------


## شقائق النعمان

جاء في الحديث الشريف: "إنما النساء شقائق الرجال ما أكرمهن إلا كريم وما أهانهن إلا لئيم"
وجاء في خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع: " فاتقوا الله في النساء، فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمان الله، واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله، ولكم عليهن أن لا يوطئن فرشكم أحدا تكرهونه، فإن فعلن ذلك فاضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح، ولهن عليكم رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف"
لو التزم كل طرف بما له من حقوق وبما عليه من واجبات لصلحت الأحوال ، فالحلال بين والحرام بين، وبينهما أمور مشتبهات
جزاك الله خيراً أستاذي الفاضل، ونفع بك

----------


## آل عامر

وجزاك أختي الكريمة

----------


## إيمان الغامدي

رفع المولى قدركم في علّيين .

----------


## آل عامر

وقدرك صانك الله من كل شر

----------


## لامية العرب

المطلوب اكرامهن واللين المصحوب بحزم وقوة الشخصية     ...اكرر ....بحزم وخاااااااصة في مثل هذا الزمان الذي تداعى على المرأة ذئاب العلمانية والغرب
 وقد يسبب اللين في اهانة الرجال وتخليهم عن القوامة....ولاننس  ى اكرامهن وعدم ظلمهن والقيام بحقوقهن كما جاء به القران والسنة

----------


## أبو الخير الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكم نحن في حاجة إلى مثل هذه الوقفات
جزاكم الله وجزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## آل عامر

وجزاك أخي الكريم

----------


## محمد عزت

-(( ما أكرم النساء إلا كريم ولا أهانهن إلا لئيم )) حديث موضوع ” الضعيفة ” 
الألبانى . البديل الصحيح ((عن أبي هريرة ، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه 
وسلم : " استوصوا بالنساء خيرا فإنهن خلقن من ضلع ، وإن أعوج شيء في 
الضلع أعلاه ، فإن ذهبت تقيمه كسرته ، وإن تركته لم يزل أعوج ، فاستوصوا 
بالنساء خيرا " ( متفق عليه) .

----------


## ابن رجب

سبحان الله شيء عجيب

----------


## وسم المعاني

في عقول الرجال قاعدة لا أعرف من غرسها !

ربما تصرف بعض النساء !

المهم أن هذه القاعدة تهدى كنصيحة للزوج في يوم عرسه : 

( وريها العين الحمراء من البداية ) !!!

حتى لاتتكبر عليك , وتتفلت من يديك , وتطغى عليك !

بناءً على هذا يكون الزوج متكبر فظ غليظ على الدوام وليس في البداية فقط..

فلا كلمات طيبة , ولاتعامل جميل ..

قد ذكرت أنه ربما تصرف بعض النساء هو السبب في تعميق هذه الفكرة في عقولهم , فبعضهن 

-هداهن الله- إن رأت من زوجها طيب الكلام تكبرت بالفعل ! 

لكن حتى وإن تكبرت هذا لا يعني أن يكون فظاً غليظاً معها ..

بل لو زاد الرجل وغمر زوجته بالكلمات الطيبات والتعامل الجميل 

أكاد أجزم لكم بأن حبها لزوجها يزيد أضعاف مضاعفة بحيث لا تستطيع الاستغناء عنه بتاتاً

لأن حسن العشرة تأسر قلوب النساء .

فجرب مرة ... عندما تكون زوجتك في قمة التكبر والاستعلاء أو الغضب مثلاً 

أن تبتسم لها وتغمرها ببعض الكلمات ... انظر لملامح وجهها ... وسترى عجباً !

...

----------


## آل عامر

أرشدك الله لكل خير وثبت قلبك على الهداية آمين 
قد يدفع الكبرياء أناسًا في الوقوع في المحظور
وبعدها لا ينفع الندم أو لا يجدي البكاء علي اللبن المسكوب ..
لذا ننصح أخواتنا وبناتنا بالصبر علي أحوال أزواجهن 
وتحمُّل صعوبة العيش ابتغاء مرضاة الله

----------


## الأمل الراحل

والله لقد نكأت حروفك جراحًا فإلى الله المشتكى ..

جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك .

----------


## تعارف

جزى الله زوجى الحبيب عنى خيرا فوالله إنه من نعم الله علىّ أن حبانى هذا الرجل 
أسأل الله ان يوفقنى ويعيننى على أن أوفيه بعضا من حقه علىّ

----------


## آل عامر

> والله لقد نكأت حروفك جراحًا فإلى الله المشتكى ..
> جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك .


وجزاك أختي المصونة ...
رفع الله بما أصابك قدرك في الدنيا والآخرة ،وأخلف عليك خيرا...

----------

